# Has anyone ever bred kuhli loachs?



## batkidiii (Sep 27, 2013)

I love these guys and would like to maybe breed them some day. How hard is it?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i think that i may know someone that breeds them.i dont know for sure but he does have a lot of them.i ordered 6 from him online.very healthy.heres his site.
Bob's Tropical Plants - Home i would hit the contact button and ask him that.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

They are stream fish, current helps, lots of cover, tunnel beneath cover to nest. I bred them in an artificial stream that I sat up years ago. I never actually observed breeding but I had a bunch of fish in the habitat and got hundreds of fry. When I moved from that location I sold kuhlis to a wholesaler out of Knoxville.


----------

